
Multitasking With iOS 4 is Horrible: Apple Blew It - thisduck
http://www.pcworld.com/article/199528/Multitasking_With_iOS_4_is_Horrible_Apple_Blew_It.html?tk=rss_news
======
pedalpete
Initially I was thinking that this was a feature apple didn't want to include,
but everybody kept asking for it, so they did. Now people are complaining that
it isn't any good, but apple never really wanted it in their product to begin
with.

However, the author points to the unruly tray and how you now have to close
applications that you don't think you're actually running. This sounds very
similar to OSX to me, where in the tray you've got programs you haven't used
for weeks, but they don't close when you shut the window.

If apple 'blew it' with the tray, then I'd argue they blew it with the tray on
OSX, which I do feel is more of a pain with all it's notifications, and icons
for apps I'm not using anymore.

------
hga
A better link:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/199528/Multitasking_With_iOS_...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/199528/Multitasking_With_iOS_4_is_Horrible_Apple_Blew_It.html)

